# Best Nutes for Cannabis...



## bobbyboy34 (Dec 16, 2008)

So far, what i have found, based on the nutritional requirements of Cannabis, is that the best nute brand to use is Dyna-Gro. I know it is not organic but every single other brand nute that i have researched does not have ALL ELEMENTS needed by cannabis.

if you look up Pro-Foliage @ http://www.dyna-gro.com/
THE 9-3-6 formula will allow you to stock up on N for the Bloom period (as some like to do, why, im not sure). Look at all the micro and macro nutes, they are all there

Does anyone use this nute brand? I want to try it once i run out of FoxFarm, foxfarm lacks too many needed things like Ca, Mo, Su

its crazy baby!


----------



## Entrepenur (Dec 16, 2008)

the best shit to get man. is the highest numbers so like 20-20-20

i would say Humboldt is the best and then its advanced nutrients but i cant afford those.

humbolts line will allow you to get about 16-32-22 when you add them all up. 

its pretty good stuff


----------



## Boneman (Dec 16, 2008)

I'm using Advanced Nutrients at the moment but havent heard anything about dyna


----------



## AeroAcct (Dec 16, 2008)

Fox Farm Big Grow for veg. Fox Farm Tiger Bloom for flowering.


----------



## masterkushforever (Dec 16, 2008)

through out my years i used ghp 3 part micro nutes then like a dummy i switched to fox farm grow big big bloom and tiger,open sesame,beastee blooms and chaching to me definatly not for hydro guys like myself but it was the rage so now im useing advanced a total freekin waste of dough for sure im going back to ghp so learn from my mistakes dont wast hundreds of dollars stick with what u know anyone wanna buy my fox farms defintly for dirtbaggers not hydro peace out hope i was some help


----------



## AeroAcct (Dec 16, 2008)

As you can tell, everyone's opinions on this subject varies. Check out some grow journals and see what they've used and the results afterward.


----------



## bubblerking (Dec 16, 2008)

bobbyboy34 said:


> So far, what i have found, based on the nutritional requirements of Cannabis, is that the best nute brand to use is Dyna-Gro. I know it is not organic but every single other brand nute that i have researched does not have ALL ELEMENTS needed by cannabis.
> 
> if you look up Pro-Foliage @ http://www.dyna-gro.com/
> THE 9-3-6 formula will allow you to stock up on N for the Bloom period (as some like to do, why, im not sure). Look at all the micro and macro nutes, they are all there
> ...


 Ive used dyna grow for years with great results use 7/9/5 for veg then dyna bloom for budding grab some protect too your plants will go crazy look how fat my buds are


----------



## UTurn (Dec 16, 2008)

masterkushforever said:


> through out my years i used ghp 3 part micro nutes then like a dummy i switched to fox farm grow big big bloom and tiger,open sesame,beastee blooms and chaching to me definatly not for hydro guys like myself but it was the rage so now im useing advanced a total freekin waste of dough for sure im going back to ghp so learn from my mistakes dont wast hundreds of dollars stick with what u know anyone wanna buy my fox farms defintly for dirtbaggers not hydro peace out hope i was some help


master you use anything else besides the 3 part gh? any big bud or anything like that?


----------



## flipsidesw (Dec 16, 2008)

Does everyone here monitor ph daily? anyone know a way not to have to test ph daily?


----------



## bobbyboy34 (Dec 17, 2008)

flipsidesw said:


> Does everyone here monitor ph daily? anyone know a way not to have to test ph daily?


 
do a search on here about buffered PH, i know someone on here has done it and there are instructions, but i forgot which thread.

I only have to monitor it for the first two days after water change, after that it goes up ever so slowly, yet not high enough to lower because its time for another water change


----------



## bobbyboy34 (Dec 18, 2008)

flipsidesw said:


> Does everyone here monitor ph daily? anyone know a way not to have to test ph daily?


 
there is this device called something to the fact of automatic ph doser

it basically constantly monitors ph and doses it to the specific range you specify. The only thing is that these devices cost a lost of money, 400+


i seen one on this grow cabnient website that went for 1000 bucks

if you use hygrozyme you ph won't rise as quickly, also if your res water temp is constant the ph will rise or lower more slowly. For me i only have to more often than not adjust the ph right after water change, but a day or two after when the ph is adjusted to 5.5, it doesn't go past 5.95 for two or three days


----------



## TOKEMASTERFLEX (Dec 18, 2008)

this is what i use for nutes....works great...easy to use.......also you should monitor ph, parts per million, and temp every day all the time...buy a tri-meter...they are made by different companies...


----------



## curious.george (Dec 18, 2008)

bobbyboy34 said:


> So far, what i have found, based on the nutritional requirements of Cannabis, is that the best nute brand to use is Dyna-Gro. I know it is not organic but every single other brand nute that i have researched does not have ALL ELEMENTS needed by cannabis.
> 
> if you look up Pro-Foliage @ http://www.dyna-gro.com/
> THE 9-3-6 formula will allow you to stock up on N for the Bloom period (as some like to do, why, im not sure). Look at all the micro and macro nutes, they are all there
> ...



I stopped using dyna grow in favor of canna brand. I think the multi part ones are better.


----------



## UTurn (Dec 18, 2008)

Planning on switching to GH nutes next go around and thought this is a good place to ask, advanced nutrients big bud worth it/ can I mix it with gh nutes?


----------



## bobbyboy34 (Dec 19, 2008)

According to whati have been reading Canna is a Hype, it does not supply all nutrients needed by cannabis. So far the only product i've seen that does in Dyna-grow...anyone notice this as well? or any other products containing all necessary elements?

not to put anyone down, but for me, there is a difference between thriving plants and growing plants...



UTurn said:


> Planning on switching to GH nutes next go around and thought this is a good place to ask, advanced nutrients big bud worth it/ can I mix it with gh nutes?


from what i've seen on this board, you must be careful with the dosage, go smaller than what is stated and work your way up


----------



## pillarize (Dec 19, 2008)

has anyone gone through wal mart brands and have success


----------



## flipsidesw (Dec 19, 2008)

any lucas formula users?


----------



## bobbyboy34 (Dec 19, 2008)

pillarize said:


> has anyone gone through wal mart brands and have success


 
walmart huh??

why does walmart seem to have a little bit of everything....taking over the world maaaaan


----------



## pillarize (Dec 19, 2008)

miracle grow or shultz nutes


----------



## bobbyboy34 (Dec 21, 2008)

hopefully we are all talking about hydro nutes


----------



## bobbyboy34 (Dec 31, 2008)

TOKEMASTERFLEX said:


> this is what i use for nutes....works great...easy to use.......also you should monitor ph, parts per million, and temp every day all the time...buy a tri-meter...they are made by different companies...


hey tokemaster, you use canna nutes, how muchb does your PH fluctuate after your initial water change and setting of ph? Do you pre-mix the nutes before doing the water change in a different container and let the solution sit? if so for how long? Do you use rhizotonic?

can you post some pictures of a grow using canna, root zone, veg top, and flowering tops....sweeeeet


----------



## bubblegumgreen (Jan 1, 2009)

What size revervoir are you using?? How many plants?? I like the previous poster adjust my ph about 30 mins after adding fresh solution and then check and adjust the next day if needed. After that I am fine for nearly 2 weeks although I do check every 2-3 days..

I grow 15 plants in each system aero with 25 gallons in a 50 gallon rez


----------



## bubblegumgreen (Jan 1, 2009)

I use Dutch Master Gold both Grow and Flower.. as well as Zone and Silica and a bit of Calmax.. Sometimes a touch of Suggar Daddy..

I run Aero at about 1500-200 ppm during flower with a 5.8-5.9 ph


----------



## KooL BreeZe (Jan 4, 2009)

My own nute challange. Same room, well lit,total indoor enviromental control,hydro,R.O.. 16 clones sites- 4 nutes,Dutch Master Gold, Rockwool Formula 1, Bot... Pro, and Bot... Tri-flex. At veg the 4 Pro was the worst. Clearly the best growth was DM, but oddly enough had less roots. 2weeks in, there is great overall growth, but again the 4 DM has dominated the pack, Bot...Pro did not make the cut. I picked 12 to flower. 3- DM, 3- F1, 3-Tri, 3-Conni. Three weeks in bloom, again DM is#1 !!!. F-1 is #2, Conni #3, Tri #4. Whats interesting is that most nute mfrs promote additives, and boosters,etc. DM insist not to. Not even H2O2. WOW!!! I started flushing kept 6-DM,and 6-F1. My next test will be veg DM Gold, flower half DM, half Conni. Ive used F1 b4 w/great results. DM Liquid light is the greatest thing ever!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Use half stregnth.


----------



## bobbyboy34 (Jan 6, 2009)

thats a lot of stuff to keep track of

wow!


----------



## KooL BreeZe (Jan 6, 2009)

bobbyboy34 said:


> thats a lot of stuff to keep track of
> 
> wow!


 
Took awhile, not to mention alot of $$$. But I finally found a effective simple nute. Dutch Master Gold. AN is good but very expensive, and also as with most other nute mfrs. they all try to sell you way to many additives. Ive wanted to keep it as simple as possible, so i have used with success Sunleaves Rockwool Formula 1 its a 2part nute. A&B used from start to finish. Nothing else to buy.
DM is similar but you use a&b Grow and a&b flower, so its more to buy.
I have never seen leaves react so good with any other product like DM Liquid Light w/penetrator. TRY IT!!!


----------



## winmac (Jan 6, 2009)

using hesi works great


----------



## the357ink (Jan 6, 2009)

I use advanced, i just dont buy into "every" product..


----------



## Blow4Life (Jan 6, 2009)

I use advanced. I've experimented with GH and Canna along with a few others but AN seems to be the best for me. Although any feeding program out there should work as long as it something thats advertised for growing. Only AN seems to boldly advertise its for us. Did anybody see Weeds? It was like a mega commercial. Shots out to Big Mike and Remo for their advertising scheme. You got me! And probably any body who wants to be serious.


----------



## TOKEMASTERFLEX (Jan 6, 2009)

bobbyboy34 said:


> hey tokemaster, you use canna nutes, how muchb does your PH fluctuate after your initial water change and setting of ph? Do you pre-mix the nutes before doing the water change in a different container and let the solution sit? if so for how long? Do you use rhizotonic?
> 
> can you post some pictures of a grow using canna, root zone, veg top, and flowering tops....sweeeeet


Just look at my profile and check out my albums. All grown with canna. I don't usually see any flucuation. My ph usually stays balanced. If anything I barely add any ph- and yes I use rhizo. Check out my roots. I use the whole canna line for the aqua series as well as coco. I mix my nutes and sometimes I'll let em sit for an hour with an air bubbler. But usually just mix thouroughly and pour


----------



## Blow4Life (Jan 8, 2009)

TOKEMASTERFLEX said:


> Just look at my profile and check out my albums. All grown with canna. I don't usually see any flucuation. My ph usually stays balanced. If anything I barely add any ph- and yes I use rhizo. Check out my roots. I use the whole canna line for the aqua series as well as coco. I mix my nutes and sometimes I'll let em sit for an hour with an air bubbler. But usually just mix thouroughly and pour


 
Where you at Flex? Thats rare around here. I tried it before and loved it but can't get it unless I mail order To much of a hastle. I would love to run that stuff in a side by side comparison using the rhizo and all against AN 2+ same strain,envir, etc. Just different nutes.


----------



## bobbyboy34 (Jan 16, 2009)

im not using AN connosieur, carboload, and bud blood for flowering along with hygrozyme...so far its working great


----------



## masterkushforever (Jan 23, 2009)

no just the three part micro series


----------

